# Lenses for Sony A550?



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Am after some new lenses for my SLR (Sony A550), am seeing mixed opinions as to Minolta lenses fitting some Sony Alpha range, can anyone confim/deny that these will fit, opens up a bit more range to me on lenses :thumb:

David.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Minolta lenses fit but I think there are a couple of different types from what I've seen on ebay, they normally state when they'll fit the alpha range.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been reading something about Minolta A Mount being the compatible one. Basically I want a decent zoom lens to go with my standard 18-55mm, Sony do a 55-200 or a 75-300 at £220 a pop, just seeing what I can get second hand / cheaper.

Also wouldn't mind a Macro lens in the future.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 55-200, and also a Tamron 70-300. TBH either or would suffice and after buying the Tamron wished straight away that I'd bought a 50mm prime. 

If you're tempted by the Tamron be warned, it can be a little slow to auto focus.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Minolta A Mount lenses do fit, I've got a Minolta 75-300mm and a Minolta 28-80mm for my A450


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a Minolta beercan lense on my A200, great lense :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you to all so far, like I said it's the zoom I want so far, maybe a macro in the future. I love the Sony A550, cracking SLR for the money, and knowing the Minolta's fit, I can only do better with it!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to drag this back up, but anyone got an opinion on the Sigma lenses? Comet are doing a 70-300mm Unit for £130, some £90 less than a Sony one. If they are any good I might be going back later.


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Be aware: Lenses is all about value for money.
Cheap lenses gives less quality pictures............
For instance: I equipped my A550 with the Sony Zeiss 16-80mm lens.
This lens was more expensive than the body, but gives so much more better picture quality than the standard lens delivered with most cameras.
It might be even a better idea to find an "old" Minolta lens with proper glass work. 
The downside of the old minolta lenses is the weight......... (alu casting with real glass)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, I understand that and wish I could afford to spend the cost of the A550 on a lens, sadly that ain't an option though


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Thanks, I understand that and wish I could afford to spend the cost of the A550 on a lens, sadly that ain't an option though


That's exactly the reason I went for the beercan (70-210) heavy and old but a quality lense :thumb:


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out www.ebay.co.uk

Search for minolta lens af

You will find a lot of nice minolta lenses for a fraction of the new price....


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just stuck a bid on a Minolta 70-300 on ebay at £40 currently, here's hoping!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I assume these are a mount lenses, in which case I have my eye on a minolta nifty 1.4 at the mo


----------

